# amino acids bcaa 3:1:2 vs usplabs modern bcaa



## akimshinman (Dec 12, 2012)

i used 2222 superior amino acis now but been thinking to change it. so yeah which one between bcaa 3:1:2 and usplabs modern bcaa you guys prefer ? im more into cutting.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 12, 2012)

Man with ammino's creatine and protein every one varies. I see the best results from Orbit Nutrition - Buy Twinlab Amino Fuel 1000 Cheap! basic and cheap. I don't think it should be to fancy for these type products.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 12, 2012)

Aminocore by Allmax Nutrition . The best on the market!! Bout a buck a scoop..


----------



## nolinenowait (Dec 21, 2012)

Go with Modern BCAA. I've been taking this for over a year now and will not workout without it.


----------



## troubador (Jan 14, 2013)

gen-jintropin said:


> _*Jintropin*_ a *potent recombinant Human Growth Hormones *which has  _*191 amino acid sequence HGH. quickly reacts with your body to give you instant results..
> it is the best and highly used product by the weight lifters and wrestlers now days.. *_



Yeah but it makes you have loose stools and uncontrollable bowel movements. If you take this just make sure you wear a diaper.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 15, 2013)

USPLabs is 8:1;1 and in my opinion, is the best tasting BCAA's out there.  Orbit Nutrition - Buy USP Labs Modern BCAA For Cheap


----------



## pilip99 (Jan 15, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Scivation Xtend At A Discounted Price

always have been a fan and still stand by it!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 16, 2013)

pilip99 said:


> Orbit Nutrition - Buy Scivation Xtend At A Discounted Price
> 
> always have been a fan and still stand by it!



That looks pretty good.


----------

